# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Hướng dẫn thiết kế Website toàn diện

## quangbds19

Xem bản gốc tại đây

Thiết kế Website rất chất lượng và toàn diện. Không như các E-book trước hướng dẫn rất chung chung, khó hiểu.
Định dạng *.doc nên hơi khó đọc, các bạn thông cảm nha 
*Download:*
http://forum.gocgame.com/ext.php?ti...bsite toàn diện&ref=http://tinyload.com/fGHRr
Nếu ko download được link trên thì có link khác đây:
here
Password:



> http://hocit.com

----------


## thambt029

Cảm ơn nhé

----------


## ledinh121189

*hay lắm anh ạh ebooks này rất có ích [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
*

----------


## zomplus

thank nhieu cai nay co ich do

----------


## panda126

thanks. bro

----------


## noithatductinh

cái này có vẻ hay hay đấy!

----------


## mallboro

Hôm nào E thử down về đọc xem sao

----------


## vietkanpy

Cho phép E spam lúc nhá, phải được 5 bài mới được, E mới gia nhập mà! ^o^

----------


## phamvanhoa7592

Mô phật. 5 bài mới thấy được link. Em đang cần nên đành spam vậy. Rảnh sẽ viết thêm bài. Thanks chủ pic!

----------


## batbai

Cám ơn nhe

----------


## nhatlinhit88

thank nhìu lắm !

----------


## innguyengia

*kết bạn.......*

tôi muốn kết bạn thì làm sao đey?

----------


## nguyenducchung

tai lieu hay day. Thank nhe

----------


## phanloi711

thanks bạn để xem thử

----------


## nguyenlan

không download được mà sao xem được

----------


## viettopcare10

thank bác nhá>>em đang tìm mãi vì em có học mà mọi thứ cứ rối tung cả lên

----------


## zomplus

minh moi gia nhap a sao sao co the coi day, nhan toi 5 tin lan eo oi buon that:bawling:

----------


## hyundaivt

Cảm ơn bạn nha.Mình đang rất muốn học thiết kế web

----------


## maingocbichvn

Các bạn có thật sự nghĩ là nó hay không? Các bạn đã ứng dụng được gì từ nó chưa. Nếu nó thật sự hay thì chẳng có lý do gì phải làm khó những người mới tham gia vào diễn đàn như vậy. Ai cũng muốn giao lưu học hỏi, kiến thức chúng ta biết chỉ là hạt cát trên xa mạc mà thôi. Bạn biết cái này nhưng tôi lại biết cái khác, không thể khẳng định ai giỏi hơn ai mà chỉ có thể là trong từng lĩnh vực thôi. Vì vậy tôi không biết là quy định của diễn đàn hay của người upload đường dẫn của nội dung này mà lại yêu cầu người mới vào phải có đủ 5 bài trên diễn đàn mới được xem.
Tôi thấy không hợp lý chút nào.

----------


## ngocquangyb

*E-Books*

Nếu thật sự nó hay thì nên share cho tất cả cùng xem, kể cả những người mới tham gia vào diễn đàn, có thật sự cần thiết phải bắt họ cần phải viết đủ 5 bài không? Ai thấy sách hay trả thích.

----------


## hoaican

Các bạn ah, tôi chẳng thể down được dù tôi đã có tới 6 bài trên diễn đàn rồi cơ đấy. án vào đường link không được.

----------


## xvietsao

www.it4you.tk
Trang này ó nhieu bai viet day lap trinh php

----------


## kettrinh

Ủa, mình thấy chữ download here nhưng khi nhấp vào có thấy gì đâu, không biết download như thế nào giúp mình với, mình đã viết được 9 bài rồi mà. Thanks a lot!

----------


## thuthao813

Sau mình click vào download here mà không thấy gì hết. Ai chỉ cho mình cách download với. Mình đã viết đủ 5 bài rồi mà. Thanks!

----------


## toannechan

hahahahahahyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## hangngand

danh sap vay

----------


## phimvznet

mai chua dc ah

----------


## virus

bai thu tu ne`

----------


## clean190914

bai thu nam ne`

----------


## dienlanhhongphuc

cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## tranbaokieu

*hay lắm anh ạh ebooks này rất có ích [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*

----------


## haicauhoan

thanks. bro

----------


## longland

Cho phép E spam lúc nhá, phải được 5 bài mới được, E mới gia nhập mà! ^o^

----------


## caole1992

Mô phật. 5 bài mới thấy được link. Em đang cần nên đành spam vậy. Rảnh sẽ viết thêm bài. Thanks chủ pic!

----------


## crystal150986

cái này có vẻ hay hay đấy!

----------


## nam123

còn cái nào nữa không bạn?
thanks

----------


## novuhoa326

*Hay*

cho xin cái để tự mỏ

----------


## haudinhads

Thanks, dù sao thì mình cũng đang cần tìm hiểu mà toàn gặp "Hide" chán thật.

----------


## nuochoaparis

Phải bắt chước MR.KIRA thôi; Admin thông cảm nha

----------


## chan

Lần nữa mới đủ

----------


## cucre26

Ba ơi, đủ 5 rồi mà cũng chưa down được, sao kỳ dzậy ta.

----------


## thaonguyen0494

*thu*

Cho xem cai di

----------


## beprongviet

*Re*

Khong biêt co hay không nhỉ

----------


## sevenup024

Phải 5 bài mới được cơ à

----------


## danlongthanh

*xin spam them 2 cái nữa nhé*

xin spam them 2 cái nữa nhé

----------


## haphuonghoang

*phù mỏ*

xong rồi vô xem nó la cái gì

----------


## huongcao

Cam on da chi dan

----------


## AnhKhoa

Thanks alot, tiếp tục đi nhé Pro!

----------


## Meoluoingungay

cho em link đi

----------


## pu6511

nghe có vẽ dân pro nhỉ, đúng là thứ mình cần

----------


## actech1

okie men, link media fire down nhanh vậy ta [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## nhoc

Xin hỏi nếu muốn tạo website cần phải cần những gì thế ạ

----------


## baoquyen3005

> tôi can noi dung cua bai nay ma moi vao dien dan, buon qua


Hi..hi bạn thông cảm nhé, vì lý do người viết muốn những bạn nào đã và đang muốn Download phải có chút gì đó cho Forum thôi bạn ah. Bạn cứ viết bài, hay sưu tầm đc những gì hay cứ viết lên Forum để cho đủ số bài thì bạn sẽ đc Download thôi, Nhưng đừng có Spam nhé, nếu Spam thì mình sẽ gặp bạn đấy.

----------


## kidhero321

Ebook rất hay cám ơn bạn

----------


## phuonglan11

cám ơn nha, để coi thử

----------


## thutrang203

Em ko dơn dc =))....................
Các anh mở ra đi

----------


## hoaian

> Xin hỏi nếu muốn tạo website cần phải cần những gì thế ạ


Cần phải có trình độ vê html,css,php,asp và các soft như dreamweaver,..

----------


## giasuvietmy

Hơi mấc công spam

----------


## ocean123

Thiết kế Website rất *chất lượng và toàn diện*,
Web thì rất mênh mong và đa dạng, ebook nầy có chất lượng và toàn diện thì quá hay đó.
(Ý kiến để đũ 5 bài)

----------


## phuongdtn

Ạc Bác này đùa dow đc đâu ta !

----------


## devico

thật sự rất tò mò và cảm ơn rất nhiều

----------


## gg.satthutq94

ui dzoi, lâu quá ko ghé. acc bên diendantinhoc.com die ko dang nhap duoc.

----------


## phongphongphong1992

ui mình không hiểu là để tới 5 bài post trong 1 topic?

----------


## seoomohtx

hay là có tổng cộng 5 bài post?

----------


## haudinhads

> Hi..hi bạn thông cảm nhé, vì lý do người viết muốn những bạn nào đã và đang muốn Download phải có chút gì đó cho Forum thôi bạn ah. Bạn cứ viết bài, hay sưu tầm đc những gì hay cứ viết lên Forum để cho đủ số bài thì bạn sẽ đc Download thôi, Nhưng đừng có Spam nhé, nếu Spam thì mình sẽ gặp bạn đấy.


trời, kỉu này mình phải...ráng thôi. hic. cám ơn và xin đừng xóa bài....

----------


## boylangtu

cái này được lắm bạn ah ! nhiều bạn cần để học lắm đó

----------


## kevinsorbo

Cám ơn nhìu

----------


## GemMylove

link die rùi anh ơi

----------


## vgreen23

link die roaøi

----------


## bomhao

ko download chaùn wa"

----------


## Mrthieugia

bạn gửi lại link xem nào sao mình ko download được vậy.
hay bạn gửi vào mail mình theo địa chỉ [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
cảm ơn bạn nhiều

----------


## phamhoasp

thank bác một cái

----------


## huong121

Down nhưng không được đồng chí ơi

----------


## lantmdt

thank nha
load được rùi mừng quá

----------


## cokhinao

thanks pro nha

----------


## giangnguyen9199

Down về rồi mà không đọc được,
Microsoft word dùng font .VnVogueH.

----------


## traihalinh

Mình donw về rồi. thank bạn cái nha. HỌc thiết kế cho mình một cái xem nào.

----------


## nguyenbahoang1

mình cũng đang tìm font .VnVogueH nè
hổng đọc được

----------


## thuyduong

hic sao minh down ve lai font chu kieu gi ay ??? ban de font chu nao vay ?

----------


## thanhtrung

được đó cái này hay đấy

----------


## chevroletsg

font nao the bac,down ve toan la o vuông thui
click click click

----------

